# More GM Recalls for Power Steering



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

GM is now going to recall 1.3 million vehicles for faulty power steering. So far nothing about the Cruze, however.

News Link

I'm thinking that this whole ignition thing may finally be scaring GM enough they they are going to be proactive on a lot more issues instead of taking the wait-and-see approach as they seem to have done with several Cruze issues like power steering, water pumps, and coolant smell.

EDIT: Changed link to one with more details.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I seen the list of cars a few minutes ago on google news, cruze not included. I will deal with my sometimes notchy & twitchy steering until GM decided to recall this potential safety issue or I finally trade my car.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Yay, more old products with defects that got swept under the rug by the bad management of the past. More egg on face for GM. Or is it the whole laying hen at this point? Hopefully the new management really is serious about safety and quality, and this kind of action will prove that instead of just making GM look bad.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I just wanted to add:

Please don't turn this thread into yet another GM or Cruze bashing thread (not that anyone has yet, I'm just saying). I simply wanted to share the news. Despite how much many (most?) of us like our Cruzen and despite how much I still think it is a great car that is hard to beat, there is no denying the Cruze has some known issues that we would all like addressed, and perhaps this is good news for the hope that they will be addressed eventually instead of shoved under the rug.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Good. Its nice to see gm finally stepping up. I know of no other company that has had so many eps problems


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Recalls in my opinion are a good thing. Rather than ignoring a past product, it means the car companies are trying to help out their customers, and keep them happy and feeling safe in their vehicles until they can buy a new one from hopefully that same company. 

GM isn't the only one that has recently recalled much older vehicles - Chrysler, Ford, Honda, and Toyota have all done it quite recently as well. 

My hope is that they are researching Cruze models affected and will issue something for PS issues further down the line. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It doesn't look so good when half their recalls are for vehicles that are 8+ years old. Most of those vehicles don't even belong to the original owners anymore.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A servo system slight torque on the steering wheel generates an error voltage where a powerful electric motor takes control. Only takes one poor solder connection. Older electrical power steering systems can get carried away, and even jerk the wheel out of your hand.

To the best of my knowledge with the Cruze, any codes developed shuts the system down. EPA has been the major push for electric power steering trying to eliminate some of the fluids in the vehicle to ease recycling. Ha, that's all they care about, is recycling.

Glanced at CNN news about the new woman CEO, less than 100 days at this job, she has her hands full. Only gave this about 5 seconds, rest of it is talking to experts on MH370. They could be honest and simply say, I don't know.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

My '06 Ion had the power steering rack and motor changed out no-charge 3 yrs ago so this is not entirely new, Cobalts were also covered.

JK


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cobalts only got covered in late 09 or 2010. Before that people had to pay out of their own pocket. Although they were reimbursed when the recall came out. 

I looked on carcomplaints.com and there's almost no complaints about the power steering issues with cruze's so that leads me to believe at least the cruze issues might be few and far between


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

money_man said:


> It doesn't look so good when half their recalls are for vehicles that are 8+ years old. Most of those vehicles don't even belong to the original owners anymore.


Looks better than a bunch of high-profile recalls on current models.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> It doesn't look so good when half their recalls are for vehicles that are 8+ years old. Most of those vehicles don't even belong to the original owners anymore.


Actually I think it does. It shows that General Motors, LLC, takes seriously the safety of vehicles produced by General Motors, Inc. During GM's bankruptcy the company was split into two parts - a profitable part and a profit losing part. GM, LLC has stepped up to the plate and is taking care of pre-bankruptcy GM customers.

This is the opposite of what Chrysler did last fall when it fought the NHTSA on recalling 8-12 year old Jeeps for potential gas tank damage in rear end collisions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> Good. Its nice to see gm finally stepping up. I know of no other company that has had so many eps problems


The NHTSA forced Toyota and BMW to redesign their EPS systems.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not surprised as the Cobalt was known for having EPS issues. Having Cobalt SS power steering flake out during autocross or on track days is a bad thing. So far we haven't heard similar issues from folks doing track days or auto-x with their Cruzes.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> The NHTSA forced Toyota and BMW to redesign their EPS systems.


Really? I did not know this. Sometimes I feel like the media picks on one brand of vehicle more than another depending on a given month


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

GM is handing out recalls like candy all of a sudden. I agree that it's a good thing overall. They are taking their customers safety seriously and have acknowledged accountability on behalf of the old GM. Classy move to handle it now I believe.


----------



## jay002 (Aug 23, 2013)

Im a long time lurker here just wanted to give you guys a heads up on my situation... My steering wheel has be locking first at highway speeds and then anytime you drive in a straight line. I took the car in today and the tech recreated the issue and needed to call in to Chevy to see if was a known issue. He came back and said corporate said a TSB is rolling out for this issue replace my rack and pinion, PS motor and a sensor. I have a 2012 ECO.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

My power steering does the same thing on my Cruze, but not all the time. A little annoying, but not a safety issue at the moment. This and the coolant smell, that I have traced to the area around the coolant tank, are so far the only issues I have had with my 13' Cruze. The coolant smell is not coming from the water pump on mine, not to say that I will not have to have the pump replaced, but it is not currently the issue with mine. Just a strong odor around the tank itself. Seems to be coming from the lower left hand side of tank. Do not see any leaks, and no coolant loss, just odor. Have 29k on it, and has not been to shop yet, but if I have any other issues to pop up, will send in to have them all checked out at the same time.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I think the ignition issue has been going on for a lot longer than they realize or want to admit. I had a 2000 Saturn SL1 that I traded for my Cruze that had the ignition issue. Thankfully when it was replaced it was in the garage and I or my husband wasn't driving it. It had to be towed to the dealership for replacement because my entire steering column locked up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Please let us know if you have any question regarding the recall(s). We can be reached via private message if needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Watch PBS news last night, something about the Cobalt key falling out of the ignition switch causing accidents? Must have been half asleep, maybe I was dreaming. 

Most common problem I had with my kids going to college with engine stalling, was running out of gas. Could I have sued GM for this? If it wasn't this, paying four bucks a gallon for water in the gas, will also stall an engine. But never sued the gas companies, maybe I should have. Just turned on the directional signals and pulled to the side of the road. Then called AAA.

Who could I sue if I get a flat tire? Another darn good reason to pull over to the side of the road. Then mile long interstate pile ups. Would never happen if drivers left a car length for each 10 mph of speed. But have to find somebody else to blame for your stupidity.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The cobalt ignition with even a key chain hanging off the key can be weak enough to turn out of the run position. This stops air bags from working and makes it very hard to turn the wheel, not to mention brakes as hard as a rock. The ignition lawsuit is a pretty legit lawsuit considering gm knew about it since 2004 and they did nothing about it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ GM was on the news last night because of that ignition switch, 33 accidents 12 deaths because of a recall that got pushed aside. GM better get their story straight, millions want answers and I feel bad for the people who lost someone because of it, it's not fair that someone had to lose their life because GM had a "delay on parts" that is no joke when peoples lives are at risk. Let's just hope the Cruze doesn't have this same problem I haven't found any info about it yet so that's on the positive side so far.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You mean like that detent that holds this switch in the run position is weak? Trying to get a handle on this problem. So the key is not falling out, but just can be bumped out of the run position?

O4 Cavalier with a manual transmission had a push button by the key, but not for run, had to push that button before you could remove the key. Only served as a reminder to put your parking brake on. See my Cruze does not have this PITA feature. 

So can I sue GM if I fail to put my parking brake on?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> O4 Cavalier with a manual transmission had a push button by the key, but not for run, had to push that button before you could remove the key. Only served as a reminder to put your parking brake on. See my Cruze does not have this PITA feature.


I borrowed a friend's Nissan Sentra for a week once that had that "feature". Confused the heck out of me when it wouldn't give the key back.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When I took my first driver's test in my 37 Olds, had to parallel park with a slight decline. Was expected to turn the front wheels into the curb, put the gearshift in neutral, apply the parking brake, then turn off the key.

88 Supra is another vehicle without a key locked park. But did add a side push button you have to push first before releasing it. Kind of like that as can leave it in neutral and use the parking brake. This way if someone bumps my 5 mph rear bumper, don't have to be concern about wrecking my drivetrain in the process. 

Think it was Ford that came out with the locking park, plus having to step on the brake pedal first to release it. Can't think of the year, but was in the early 90's. Had lawsuits against them.

Yet another variable is inadvertently putting your AT in reverse or park while driving 70 mph. Some transmissions would prevent engagement, believe the TH-400 is this way, reverse or parking will not engage until you dropped below 7 mph. Ha, but watch out at 7 mph, especially in park. 

Anybody with a Cruze AT tried this? Just my opinion, been without these features most of my life, but making the automobile for people that don't know how to drive or park, but good at blaming somebody else.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Anybody with a Cruze AT tried this? Just my opinion, been without these features most of my life, but making the automobile for people that don't know how to drive or park, but good at blaming somebody else.


All electronic transmissions ignore those requests, just like they ignore being put in "1" if the speed is too high.


----------

